# ceramic tile stain



## kivy

I purchased a home that has an unsealed ceramic tile. It is imposible to clean.
Can ceramic tile be stained using concrete stain or something simular? The tile is too light in color, no definition and I would like to add color and definition without replacing the tile. After completing I would then seal both the tile and grout. 

First can it be done? Secound what products should I use,remeber this will be a faux finish that needs to hold up to the daily activity associated with a kitchen and bath. 

Yes, I know for sure it is not sealed. Any help?


----------



## Bud Cline

> First can it be done?


No.


----------



## Just Bill

Ceraimc tile does not stain, but grout does, and grout can usually be colored. It might help if we knew what kind of tile it is. Tiles other than ceramic may be pourous, and will stain.


----------



## Bud Cline

> Tiles other than ceramic may be pourous, and will stain.
> Tiles other than ceramic may be pourous, and will stain.
> Tiles other than ceramic may be pourous, and will stain.


I haven't had my morning coffee yet so maybe my brain isn't fully engaged just now but could someone clarify that statement for me.


----------



## kivy

*staining tile*

:no:
SINCE THE HOME WAS ALREADY BUILT USING THIS TILE I HAVE NO IDEA WHO THEY MANUFACTURER IS. I AM GOING BY THE FACT THAT IT LOOKS EXACTLY LIKE CERAMIC TILE AND YES IT IS STAINED BY SOMETHING THAT WILL NOT COME OFF DURING THE USE OF THE FLOOR (NOT PART OF THE ORIGINAL COLOR)
I TOOK THIS TILE IN TO FIND OUT WHAT PRODUCT WOULD BE BEST TO SEAL IT AND THE GROUT. THE PERSON HELPING ME SWORE ALL CERAMIC TILE WOULD BE SEALED BUT AFTER USING A SEALER ON IT TO DEMONSTRATE THIS, REALIZED IT INDEED WAS NOT SEALED. THE SEALER IMMEDIATELY WAS ABSORBED INTO THE TILE. 
I HAVE NO IDENTIFIABLE BOXES OR STAMPS ON THE TILE THEMSELVES TO REVEAL WHO THEY WHERE MADE BY. A PARTIAL LID TO A BOX SUGGEST THEY ARE FROM MEXICO. :yes:

SO NOW MY QUESTION IS....THE SAME AS YOURS BILL...AND WHY CAN'T IT BE STAINED?? I AM ASUMING IF IT SOAKED UP A SEALER WHY CAN'T IT SOAK UP A STAIN? :thumbup:

NEXT WHAT PRODUCT BASED ON EASE OF USE WOULD BE BEST TO SEAL THIS JUNK WITH(INCLUDING THE GROUT)? COULD THE SEALER ALSO DARKEN IT, WHICH WOULD BE A GOOD THING IF IT CAN NOT BE STAINED.:whistling2:

PLEASE ENLIGHTEN ME! :wallbash:






:whistling2:


----------



## ptspurlock

Kivy-try this!

Take a few drops of water and sprinkle on the surface of the tile, if it is non-porous it will remain on the surface and will not be receptive to a concrete stain.

If the surface is porous it will probably receive a concrete stain and sealer.

I would recommend a test sample in an out of the way place like a small closet. Do a test with a water-based concrete stain.

Ceramic Tile will stain. I resurfaced a concrete patio with a water based stain. It was bordered around a swimming pool with ceramic tile. We were careful to clean any stain that splashed on the ceramic tile with water immediately.
However a few small drops were not cleaned and in 10 minutes time it could not be removed. 

So, yes ceramic tile will most certainly stain

If you go to signature-concrete-stain.com you will find information on an Ardex self leveling floor compound that can be applied over ceramic tile. It can be integrally colored, topically colored with concrete stains, water based stains and dyes, acid stains. It can be saw cut back into a pattern of choice, grouted and sealed .


----------



## Termite

I'm real curious to hear and see how this turns out....:huh:

Never heard of staining tile, or tile that would take stain for that matter. There's a first time for everything...


----------



## Bud Cline

OK let's back up. In your first post there was no mention of "Mexico". In your first post you called this tile "ceramic tile".

If it is from Mexico then it is likley it is Mexican tile. Go figure. That's an entirely different story. Not all tile from mexico is ceramic tile. A lot of "Mexican" tile is terracota or Saltillo or the like and this tile can in fact be stained.

If you expect proper answers you should be asking proper questions. I know I know I know: You didn't realize.

You CAN NOT successfully stain ceramic tile as a normal practice. This isn't to say you can't do something to cause ceramic tile to stain. No ceramic tile is created to be stained with the exception of Mexican clay tiles. Ceramic tile resists stains for the most part, that's what makes it so desireable. As far as Mexican tile, people have been staining it for years and this is a common practice.

As far as what to seal it with......go to a tile store and buy any stone and tile sealer and go for it.

How about a picture, that may serve to clear things up.


----------



## ccarlisle

No, no..._unglazed_ ceramic tiles will stain, glazed mostly won't. That's not a Saltillo tile, although those are similar and typically clay-red.

If indeed these are unglazed ceramics, they should have been sealed long ago - but I wonder if a professional cleaning might help? I assume these were indoors, not outdoors where they are more common, OP?


----------



## Bud Cline

> ...those are similar and typically clay-red.


Or brown or yellow.


----------



## DeeInDU

*You CAN stain tiles...*

I have a friend back in the States who is a decorator. She's done some amazing floors where she stained broken pieces of tile to make it different colors. She used the mild acid that is used in glass etching. I believe the stains she used were made for concrete.:thumbsup:

I'm currently living abroad and don't know if I can get it here, but I would love to redo the floors (walls, counters...) in my home here. (Everything is the color of some kind of mushroom. Seriously. It's like living underground.)


----------

